# Anxiety related feel good movies



## Carpetfresh (Dec 23, 2010)

Here are a couple of amazing feel good movies that relate to people that have social anxiety I want to recommend to everyone!
"Garden State"
"Amelie"

Watch them 
You won't regret it


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Zombieland

lead actor has severe social anxiety & a survivor's mentality... I can relate to him 110%... also, hilarious flick.


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

ViLLiO said:


> Zombieland
> 
> lead actor has severe social anxiety & a survivor's mentality... I can relate to him 110%... also, hilarious flick.


Funny, I was thinking the same


----------



## Greg Co (Dec 31, 2010)

Has anyone seen "It's kind of a funny story"? I wonder if it's any good.


----------



## Devjat (Dec 28, 2010)

Little Miss Sunshine
Bruce Almighty

Well, they're not really anxiety related, but the characters are just weird enough that I feel really good after watching.  These movies always put me in a better mood.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Greg Co said:


> Has anyone seen "It's kind of a funny story"? I wonder if it's any good.


It was ok. Though i thought it was a bit hilarious when it ends up a love story and all the sudden his depression is gone (i'm sorry for spoiling this). overall it was a pretty cheerful film and i think you'll like it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The Royal Tenenbaums?


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube (Jan 3, 2011)

Carpetfresh said:


> "Garden State"


This. I related to Braff in this movie so much. It gives me hope for me, and let's me think that I can find my special someone.


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Stranger than fiction. Will Ferrel in a serious role playing the socially inept accountant who gets the girl. 

I second little miss sunshine, I love Steve Carell and Dan in real life is good as well.


----------



## waytoblue (Jun 3, 2010)

Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind


----------

